# Hatteras Trip



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello to all my fishing brothers and sisters in Carolina. Couple of buddies and I will be going out on the miss hatteras in the beginning of May hitting up the gulf stream and I was curious about what to expect. What's bitting? Should we bring other types of bait than what's already provided? Been fishing for years but this'll be my first time on a head boat and another first for the gulf stream so I admit I'm kinda green to it. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

thatbeardedguy said:


> Hello to all my fishing brothers and sisters in Carolina. Couple of buddies and I will be going out on the miss hatteras in the beginning of May hitting up the gulf stream and I was curious about what to expect. What's bitting? Should we bring other types of bait than what's already provided? Been fishing for years but this'll be my first time on a head boat and another first for the gulf stream so I admit I'm kinda green to it. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


 Bring small rod for casting to dolphin and such.. He supplies rods and reels and usually squid for bait.. He should be going after snappers,groupers,triggers,and seabass on the wrecks or rockpile,if he goes offshore..


----------



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for the reply. You know after reading other posts I noticed that some folk don't like the idea of people from other states traveling down to "catch all of ya'lls fish." Rest assured there's a good size group of us and we're all paying good money to enjoy your state (which overall bring in millions to local businesses along the NC coast) and there will be fish left after we leave. Well...... maybe a few...... ;-) Thanks again!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

thatbeardedguy said:


> Thanks a bunch for the reply. You know after reading other posts I noticed that some folk don't like the idea of people from other states traveling down to "catch all of ya'lls fish." Rest assured there's a good size group of us and we're all paying good money to enjoy your state (which overall bring in millions to local businesses along the NC coast) and there will be fish left after we leave. Well...... maybe a few...... ;-) Thanks again!


 Sometimes Loner,as well as myself,both kinda oleguys  get a little crochity about crowds,and new folks coming from out of state make crowds... I wish you all the best on your trip and hope ya catch a bunch...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

thatbeardedguy said:


> Thanks a bunch for the reply. You know after reading other posts I noticed that some folk don't like the idea of people from other states traveling down to "catch all of ya'lls fish." Rest assured there's a good size group of us and we're all paying good money to enjoy your state (which overall bring in millions to local businesses along the NC coast) and there will be fish left after we leave. Well...... maybe a few...... ;-) Thanks again!


 ah don't let these guys get to Ya, gives em something to gripe about on the interwebs.  never met DD but I'm sure he is a heck of a guy, been reading his stuff for years here and elsewhere. just about everyone I've ran across over the years have been great people at least to my face many times if not most the time I see someone who I would consider disrespectful or causing problems they did not have NC plates. Be respectful, be courteous, leave everything better than how you found and you'll have a great time. Oh and catch all the fish.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Sometimes Loner,as well as myself,both kinda oleguys  get a little crochity about crowds,and new folks coming from out of state make crowds... I wish you all the best on your trip and hope ya catch a bunch...


Don't put yourself in the same category as Loner. He's in an entirely different league. 
He may have to start seeing a psychiatrist and take some meds for his mental well-being. Seriously, every other post of his is about why all the non-locals are to blame for his inability to catch fish.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Don't put yourself in the same category as Loner. He's in an entirely different league.
> He may have to start seeing a psychiatrist and take some meds for his mental well-being. Seriously, every other post of his is about why all the non-locals are to blame for his inability to catch fish.


Loner is my stick-man, as in I feel obligated to stick up for him, he is one of the few people on this site who fished for Kings as much as I did when we were young he deserves respect I view it like the Outlaw Biker MC culture you look out for each other.

Loner may have his moments, but the inability to catch fish would not be one of them, please keep in mind that back in the day a King Fisherman if you fished a lot, us fellas would catch twenty-thirty Kings a season by himself, and even a bit more down South where Loner and Angelo fish, and the influx of fishing pressure from all fronts including rec fishermen changed all that.

Offshore one likely can do no wrong to bring a selection of butterfly jigs and a jigging rod.

Out of Clearwater Florida, back in the 1970's when I was going on offshore party boats that fished deeper water reefs, I would use small hooks in an effort to catch small bottom fish to live-bait. You needed to take care to be away from other anglers so as not to get tangled up, and it may be too crowded these days, but if you were not trying to fill your cooler and were looking for a big Grouper or King I would go up by the bow of the boat and live-bait, mostly I hooked up to Hammerheads.

By the way my Grand Cherokee has NC tags OBX----------. you can come to the OBX and fish anytime you want as long as you bring pretty women, or ice, or weed or something besides an attitude....


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Loner is my stick-man, as in I feel obligated to stick up for him, he deserves respect ....


Well...I'll certainly show my respect once its earned. But the "anti-local" and "out-of-stater" stuff has to stop. I mean really it has gotten beyond old. I come down to fish and have fun and relax. I dont cause problems. I've paid my dues. The fact that I don't live there doesnt mean ****. He's not the Emperor of North Carolina. 
I have not fished with him, I do not know him, the only basis for my level of respect for him is what he posts here.





Garboman said:


> By the way my Grand Cherokee has NC tags OBX----------. you can come to the OBX and fish anytime you want as long as you bring pretty women, or ice, or weed or something besides an attitude....


I can promise you everything but the weed.... and Mrs1badf350 is taken....but feel free to throw the ole' Garbo charm on her. Never know....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Loner is my stick-man, as in I feel obligated to stick up for him, he is one of the "few" people on this site who fished for Kings as much as I did when we were young he deserves respect I view it like the Outlaw Biker MC culture you look out for each other.
> 
> Loner may have his moments, but the inability to catch fish would not be one of them, please keep in mind that back in the day a King Fisherman if you fished a lot, us fellas would catch twenty-thirty Kings a season by himself


 Garbo,I'm one of those "few" you speak of... Only fished from 76 to 79,but caught over 60 kings.. Loved those days... 



1BadF350 said:


> Don't put yourself in the same category as Loner. He's in an entirely different league.
> He may have to start seeing a psychiatrist and take some meds for his mental well-being. Seriously, every other post of his is about why all the non-locals are to blame for his inability to catch fish.


 While I may not FULLY agree with his comments on non-NC folk,he is ONE HELL of a fisherman from what I have been told by a close friend.. He's caught over a hundred kings,as well as a few tarpon in his back pocket.. YES,one really good planker in my book...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Garbo,I'm one of those "few" you speak of... Only fished from 76 to 79,but caught over 60 kings.. Loved those days...
> 
> 
> 
> While I may not FULLY agree with his comments on non-NC folk,he is ONE HELL of a fisherman from what I have been told by a close friend.. He's caught over a hundred kings,as well as a few tarpon in his back pocket.. YES,one really good planker in my book...


Read all of what im writing before you comment. This is not entirely directed at Drumdum. 

This is not about how good of a fisherman anyone is. I dont dispute that. I dont need to go in to detail about what my point is. Its pretty obvious to everyone. You run your mouth so much and eventually its gonna catch up with you so here we are. Ive fished with some of the best plankers on this board and learned alot from them. Without mentioning names, i know my Jennettes crowd is lurking here, they do not ever make me feel unwelcome. They have accepted me as a friend and fellow angler and i consider them my good friends.

You know the guys im talking about Drumdum. Although you and i have never personally met, we know some the same crew. I will say this, when i bust my ass 60hrs a week and still manage to drive 300 miles late on a Friday night just to plank for a day an drive 300 miles back home Sunday (after catching a handful of sight casted Cobia and a 39lb King...sorry Spike lol) I'll be dammed if im gonna listen to nonesense from loner or anyone else. 

A hundred kings doesnt make you an "Untouchable" if you publically act like a douche. Because in the end nobody cares about those kings. They'll just think of you as the whiney-but capable planker that caught 100 Kings.

For example, i for one love to teach. And im not the best freaking planker. But i'll be the one guy that saddles up to that newbie kid in the jigging lane thats crossing over everyone with his gotcha plug and patiently coach him on how to do it. And when that kid makes a good cast and comes up with a nice blue, that really thrills me. And for that moment, when he runs down the pier to his family to show off his catch, it really fulfills me as a person. I dont give a **** what State he lives in. At that moment it seems all is right with the world.

That said im proud of this, the longest damn post ive ever made, and it sucks that its stuck in the bowels of this thread where nobody will see it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Regarding my last post, i think Spike beat me by a half a pound on his King that day. LOL im happy to have lost to him by that much.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Read all of what im writing before you comment. This is not entirely directed at Drumdum.
> 
> This is not about how good of a fisherman anyone is. I dont dispute that. I dont need to go in to detail about what my point is. Its pretty obvious to everyone. You run your mouth so much and eventually its gonna catch up with you so here we are. Ive fished with some of the best plankers on this board and learned alot from them. Without mentioning names, i know my Jennettes crowd is lurking here, they do not ever make me feel unwelcome. They have accepted me as a friend and fellow angler and i consider them my good friends.
> 
> ...


 You know,Loner and I have fished planks since the 70's,maybe earlier with him..  Sometimes when you get crowded out on your home pier or beach by folks that are from outta state,it can tend to wear on you a bit,myself included. SO,I can relate SOMEWHAT to what Loner is saying.. One thing Loner has to understand though,tourist are a necessary evil and it's not all bad.. IF you want your pier open it takes dollars to keep it that way.. Everyone is not cut out of the same cloth,MOST outta staters that come back to fish,I look forward to seeing again.. Some vets and locals can wear on you as well,so it cuts BOTH ways... I can't speak for him,just know and you can ask your friends on Jennettes,I have NEVER shied away from helping someone.. Have put so many on their first fish,kings,cobia,especially drum.. Have lost count.. (oleage creeping in) Some I cannot remember their names,because I had never seen them before.. YES,outta staters.. If someone needs help for a knot,rig,or way to do something,I don't mind sharing what little I may know to help if they are sincere and REALLY want to get into the sport.. I'm not holier than thou or think I'm the greatest planker I am not by a long shot,but will help others,outta state or not..... You see I am Carolina native,but did not get into saltwater fishing until my early 20's.. At that time I lived in Va Beach.. From there I would travel to Frisco Pier EVERY weekend fishable.. IF it were not for the vets and locals on that pier I would not have learned what little I have.. I always have and always will look up to those that taught me as well.. So,I can relate to those from outta state as well as the locals..

Some may not feel the same way and are all about keeping the status quo.. I hope these folks respect my opinion as I do theirs.. I may not agree with a lot of what these folks you are grumbling about are posting. All that being said, as long as it's just WORDS and their opinions,I will respect their right to post it.. Take note,not every local feels the same way and I am one..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Roger that Drumdum. Im not trying to get in a pi$$ing match with anyone. Its just that certain comments really rub me the wrong way especially when they are repeated over and over and over. Im not referring to you of course. 
Im sure loner is a cool guy when you meet him. 
Unfortunately i cant edit the "douche" comment from my post above. My emotions were running high last night and i had had a few many beers. I apologize for using that term.
We can shake hands and move on now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Roger that Drumdum. Im not trying to get in a pi$$ing match with anyone. Its just that certain comments really rub me the wrong way especially when they are repeated over and over and over. Im not referring to you of course.
> Im sure loner is a cool guy when you meet him.
> Unfortunately i cant edit the "douche" comment from my post above. My emotions were running high last night and i had had a few many beers. I apologize for using that term.
> We can shake hands and move on now.


 Is that better than "douche"??


----------



## Shaky Sheepshead (Apr 23, 2015)

Im new to this , but i can speak for loner as well. Been a friend and fished side byside with him for 30 years. Cant ask for a better person or fisherman. He can get a little wound tight from time to time, but ccan't we all? I respect anybody that tells me how they really feel and not behind my back. Plus I'll say his bark is worse than the bite. I get a kick out of reading his posts


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

god! 1Bad needs to fish with Milton on avon pier!
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> god! 1Bad needs to fish with Milton on avon pier!
> js


 Haha... Milton is very protective of his home pier,but a great guy and will give you the shirt off his back... I can't think of but a couple of plankers that don't have good in them...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> Haha... Milton is very protective of his home pier,but a great guy and will give you the shirt off his back... I can't think of but a couple of plankers that don't have good in them...


True Dat! I get along well with Milton, has always treated me well and always willing to offer advice and help, but others that immediately walk out and start violating the posted rules, he'll be on them pretty heavy. and if a boat lays a net out in front of the pier, he goes TAC! (total apesheet crazy).
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

never will forget the day, a week or so after I met shuey, we were talking, and 2 miles due east of the pier a boat was putting out a net, Milton was up on the top rail, shaking his fist, flipping the bird, shuey just shrugged and said, "dang, they done went and pi$$ed off the greek, I about lost it. but in the years since I've made a lot of good friends there, Milton, shuey, john, I like the atmosphere of that pier.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> never will forget the day, a week or so after I met shuey, we were talking, and 2 miles due east of the pier a boat was putting out a net, Milton was up on the top rail, shaking his fist, flipping the bird, shuey just shrugged and said, "dang, they done went and pi$$ed off the greek, I about lost it. but in the years since I've made a lot of good friends there, Milton, shuey, john, I like the atmosphere of that pier.
> js


 Milt also goes ballistic when he had kayakers shooting the pier,or windsurfers smoking by the anchors...  I think he gets so crazy about netters is because he watched on Frisco as dropnetters would come,and kings would go... I also like the atmosphere of that pier.. I don't livebait out there like I used to,frankly because there is close to nothing to catch.. But I will drumfish and catch a seamullet or two..


----------



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

Trip was awesome! Got some surf fishing in with a hard wind blowing and managed to get a nice blue before throwing in the towel. Sunday on the Miss Hatteras was great Capt. Spungeon knows his s#! $ and they worked hard to get us on those fish! Coincidently they were doing filming for a commercial that day. Everyone but one guy in our group caught a nice bunch (that fella just wasn't holdin his mouth right). As for myself I caught a nice mess of triggers a fat sea bass a sea robin which ill try eating for the first time and my first dolphin! When that sucker come up round the boat I couldn't get to my spinnin rod fast enough he faught hard after just fryin up some nuggets I can tell ya he is delicious! Needless to say the boys and I had a great time I'll be coming back to do it again.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm glad that you had a nice time. Did the Captain start eating any of your food? He is a funny guy and he knows his stuff.


----------



## raven316 (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't pay any attention to that mess. I live in Georgia and the Western end of North Carolina is straight north of here. I pay for my license where ever I go fish and I don't look back. Capt Spurgeon on the Miss Hatteras is a trip. I've never seen any head boat captain come down an work with the fishermen and women on the deck like he does. Make sure you take the longest trip possible, the short ones are mostly just for kids and sightseeig.

Oops, I see from you post I was right! Tight lines!


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Most friendly pier I've fished in NC is Surf City Pier.... some really nice guys there. First time there a guy helped me set my anchor after 2 failed attempts. They gave me a blue for bait. One guy not only gave me a "custom king rig" but sat down and spent 20 minutes showing me how to make one of my own. they welcome all kinds of people, Newbies, Kids and even the "out-of-towners!" I've fished many piers over the years from Texas to Florida and Florida to Virginia and this is one of the best piers as far as being friendly I've ever fished. I recently moved to NC (Military) and can say nothing comes close to Surf City for feeling welcomed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jb1edlover said:


> Most friendly pier I've fished in NC is Surf City Pier.... some really nice guys there. First time there a guy helped me set my anchor after 2 failed attempts. They gave me a blue for bait. One guy not only gave me a "custom king rig" but sat down and spent 20 minutes showing me how to make one of my own. they welcome all kinds of people, Newbies, Kids and even the "out-of-towners!" I've fished many piers over the years from Texas to Florida and Florida to Virginia and this is one of the best piers as far as being friendly I've ever fished. I recently moved to NC (Military) and can say nothing comes close to Surf City for feeling welcomed.


 Most piers I go on,someone somewhere is an old friend or I at least know someone on that pier.. That being said,of all the piers,if I were transformed into a nonlocal and had to choose a pier that is friendly it would be Jennettes...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Most piers I go on,someone somewhere is an old friend or I at least know someone on that pier.. That being said,of all the piers,if I were transformed into a nonlocal and had to choose a pier that is friendly it would be Jennettes...


Agree with Drumdum. Jennettes is a great place.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Most piers I go on,someone somewhere is an old friend or I at least know someone on that pier.. That being said,of all the piers,if I were transformed into a nonlocal and had to choose a pier that is friendly it would be Jennettes...


Isn't that the "Family" Pier?


I prefer to fish with the Gangsters and Outlaw MC fishermen at the "Other Pier"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Most of the time I'm right there with ya Garbo,and think the other piers are great as well.. Although if I was a person wanting to get into fishing Jennettes is a friendly pier..


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)




----------

